
Google Site Search Discontinued - cadlin
http://fortune.com/2017/02/21/google-site-search-discontinued/
======
PhilipA
I can't believe why Google continues to sunset their products, without giving
them a viable option first. It makes it a bit harder to trust them in the
future with their new product.

"Luckily" for their customers there is a bit of competitors out there (ours,
www.cludo.com among them).

